# Firefox Autocomplete



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

To turn on inline autocomplete in the Firefox web browser...

1. Enter about:config in the URL field
2. Right-click on the page and create a new Boolean value
3. Enter browser.urlbar.autoFill as the preference name (note, case-sensitive: 'F', not 'f')
4. Set the value to true


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm a beginner. What will this do??


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Go on the internet and use Google as your search engine, type in Autocomplete
and then you will know what the Autocomplete function is. Just about any and everything can be learned the same way.


----------



## Sooky 47 (Nov 6, 2001)

bkpeck said:


> I'm a beginner. What will this do??


bkpeck ...... I found this one also. Hope it sheds some light too! Hope this info helps!


----------



## bkpeck (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you Sooky!!


----------



## khalil1974 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks mate, nice post you have there :up:


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Again Dr. Dave, very helpful FF tips. Much appreciated. :up:


----------



## jparr111 (Dec 17, 2004)

:up: Another good tip...Thanks :up:


----------



## Dean Mechler (Mar 12, 2005)

After entering the New> Boolean Name the next field asks for a "string value" not a "boolean value". After typing in "true" I have a String entry instead of a Boolean entry. What am I doing wrong?

Seems to me that this could be done alot easier than this. Who would have discovered "about:config" unless you search for it? This should be in the setup somewhere. My opinion anyway.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Aderon (Jan 23, 2005)

After reading the article sooky posted I still don't get it. Does it make it so that when I type something in, if i start to type it again, then it gives me a suggestion on what I'm typing? That doesn't really make sense because mine already does that. Could someone spread some light on the situation.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

In IE when you had visited a number of websites and they had been stored in the history, if you then went to type a site URL which you'd beed to, as you typed the closest match to what you were typing would appear - based on your viewing history.

Firefox never did this, but the address bar would drop down and list the pages you had been to. This mod does the same as what IE does and thats fill in the rest of the URL based on your history.

Late,


----------



## Aderon (Jan 23, 2005)

O I think I understand now.  So instead of giving you options it autofills and all you have to do is press enter or something? Sorry, it's been a LONG time since I've used IE.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Lol, yeah same, I haven't used it for about 5-6 years now. But I use it for site testing.
Anyway, yeah, instead of the Firefox adressbar dropping down and listing the sites you have visited, this has it so it automatically fills the address bar with the rest of the URL for you, provided you have already been to the site. For example:

I go and visit techguy.org
I close the browser and come back later
I open the browser and start typing "www.te"
Automatically the addressbar fills with www.techguy.org
All I have to do is press Enter

Late,


----------



## malford (Mar 14, 2005)

I want to have Firefox fill in my passwords on accounts.

Password Manager gave up after I answered "Not this time" or whatever, when it asked if I wanted it to auto-fill in passwords. (I did this a bunch of times before I decided I wanted f fox to do this for me)

Now I have to fill in the passwords myself. Firefox doesn't ask anymore whether I want it to save passwords.

I looked in Password Manager, but there's no setting or info on how to turn it back ON for certain accounts (it does it for some)


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Go into:

Tools>Options>Privacy> And clear all saved passwords and get it to learn them again from scratch - this should fix it.

Late,


----------

